# Site near Barcelona



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I need help, SWMBO has decided on Barcelona this year chasing the sun. Does anyone out there have any recommendations for sites near Barcelona with good bus routes into the City.
Thanks
Gerry


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi gerry. We were at El Masnou I think it was called camping masnou in Jan/Feb and wanted to visit Barcelona. BUT I WOULD NOT RECOMMEND IT. There was not a lot to chose from that were open! It is in a good location for the train just walk a bout 1/2 a mile to the station. I is a very run down and expensive and the showers are out the ark.But if you put the blinkers on and just want barcelona it is close to the station. 


Barcelona great place to visit. keep your hand on your bag or better still don't take one just your camera. Make sure you go on the tour bus. The transport is very good. I think the train was only a couple of euros.

Look in the ACSI book there is some in there at 14 euros . But I should think you will get plenty of replies anyway.

Enjoy Bob. 

:blob: :blob:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob,
Thanks for that, we were there in Barcelona years ago and after the disastrous summer last year SWMBO wants to guarantee the sun. Unfortunately I can't remember the site name but it was about 8 miles south of Barcelona opposite a MH dealer. It is not in the new Caravan Club book.
Gerry


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Gerry, there is a very good site at Santa Susanna south of Blanes with excellent rail links to Barcelona, from right outside the site.

www.campingbonrepos.com

Loads of things and places to see if you like the costa scene.

Bob


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Try Vilanova park at Vilanova i Geltru about 35km south of Barcelona.
The park is nice with excellent security, it is located behind the town about 10 min from the beach but the bus stops right outside the site or you can walk/cycle.
The town has a nice seafront promenade and there is a large market once a week ( cannot remember which day) in the market area on the edge of the old town
The bus also runs to the train station where you can get the train into Barcelona - we used to get off at Barcelona Sants and then use the Metro.
We stayed at this site back in November 2007 before heading further south.

Marion


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

there's a couple of nice sites in sitges.
the bus to Barcelona stops outside the gates,
and its a half hour ride in. drops you off at the top of
the ramblers



mark.


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*barcelona*

Recommend same as whistling gypsy,camping bonrepos,park on beach,lots to see & do &train station just a few minutes walk.Only just come back from there 11 days ago.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

my mate now resident in france has just spent a week in barcelona decent site one of the acsi card 14 euro sites 'don't know name though 
apparently supposed to have a bus getting you in to barca in 20 min's but wasn't available that early in season but train station only a km away took about 25 mins including walk,


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

Altafulla, there are a couple of sites there, quite reasonable for the dorada area. 5 mins walk to the train and 20mins into 'barthelona'


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Try googling camping Castelldefels or camping Gava

Casteldefels and Gava are the first two seaside resorts outside and south of Barcelona after the airport at El Prat.

THey both have beaches and Castell especially a lively restuarant and nightlife. Both hve stations and 4 trains per hour go into Barca from about 06.00 with last train back at 23.00. No more than 15 minutes ride and you can buy a ticket which includes the metro. There are buses as well. The other guests will be Spanish, neither place is as cosmopolitan as Sitges.

If you go to Sitges camping Garrofer is better than Camping Sitges, they are next to each other. Don't camp at very back of either site as the temporary entrance to Can Girona runs behind and is dusty


----------

